# Can you say thunderstorms?



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Check out this radar 










Over 8" of rain here in parts of SE Wisconsin in the last 2 days.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey, Tom where you at? We're near Racine/Burlington WI.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sno4U;557603 said:


> Hey, Tom where you at? We're near Racine/Burlington WI.


Hey Sno4U,

Hartford area here. :waving:


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

This pic was taken from in front of my fire department tonight just as tonights storms were moving in. I am about 20 minutes SE of Toby.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yard5864;557605 said:


> This pic was taken from in front of my fire department tonight just as tonights storms were moving in. I am about 20 minutes SE of Toby.


ummmmmmmmmmm that looks like a giant tornado buddy.......i hope u guys are alright


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

yard5864;557605 said:


> This pic was taken from in front of my fire department tonight just as tonights storms were moving in. I am about 20 minutes SE of Toby.


Great pic. Looked like that here earlier today also. Nasty couple days of weather.

I'm ready for some sunshine for a few days and let things dry up.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

iceyman;557607 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm that looks like a giant tornado buddy.......i hope u guys are alright


Yes everyone is ok. It looks worse than it actually was. It is actually called a "shelf cloud"... However, there was some rotation around its perimeter which was making me a little nervous! This storm added another couple of inches of rain. Sounds like by tomorrow night we will be over 10" of rain in 48 hours.

The weather forecast over the next week: Monday- rain. Tuesday- rain. Wednesday- SUNNY. Thursday- rain. Friday- Rain. Saturday- rain.

If it were only snow. payup payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If all that rain was snow,Tom would be able to show off that new SnoWay plow he has hidden up his shirt sleeve and we won't have to wait !


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Send some of that rain this way will ya? No good rains here in a month. You can keep the Tornados Same thing year after year. Midwest gets flooded while we dry up. Ocean moisture doesn't do us a bit of good anymore


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Yup, We've all been gettin' pounded here pretty good since Wed. of last week w/ not much letting up (like yard is saying). This past weekend end in Whitefish Bay there where many trees down and alot of street flooding. We're in Racine which has a river called the Root River ,which is notorious for overflowing its banks. In all the years I've lived here, this is the worst I've seen it .
We have lawns to mow and at this point can't even get onto the soft/muddy yards. Its not even a matter of just going around puddles anymore!
I don't believe any of us would truley want to see that much snow at one time!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah youve been getting nailed tom!

We have been getting alot of storms here as well, i love it. Not enough tornados though, there were a few that touched down around here but i didnt get to see them, i was chasing down this one storm but it just got too dark and then went over the lake. the good part is i found diesel for 4.34 while i was out!

Looks like this week should be hot and dry for us. I had to cancel work today because the grass is nearly floating right now.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I have relatives in Reedsburg WI, they are telling me downtown is underwater, If youve ever been there (I guaruntee you havent) thats hard to picture.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

My forecast models say tornadoes for me 2morrow....i hope the lawn mowers can outrun a f5?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;557654 said:


> My forecast models say tornadoes for me 2morrow....i hope the lawn mowers can outrun a f5?


the only f 5 in newjersey is the one on your keyboard


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;557655 said:


> the only f 5 in newjersey is the one on your keyboard


Laugh now.....when i see a icey truck flip over in my front lawn 2morrow night....i kno i did not cry wolf!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;557664 said:


> Laugh now.....when i see a icey truck flip over in my front lawn 2morrow night....i kno i did not cry wolf!


my trucks are built like tanks.....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The Associated Press::Waterfront homes are carried away by high waters brought on by severe flooding in Lake Delton, Wisconsin.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Type in Reedsburg Flooding on the youtube search, thats where my family lives, not very far from Lake Delton.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've got a friend in MI that had a tornato go thru his naborhood and has been without power for a day 1/2 so far...that sucks!


its 68 and sunny here in ak  haha


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Charles;557632 said:


> Send some of that rain this way will ya? No good rains here in a month. You can keep the Tornados Same thing year after year. Midwest gets flooded while we dry up. Ocean moisture doesn't do us a bit of good anymore


Take the rain :realmad:

Lost power last night at 9 and finally got it back at 2 this afternoon, had to run 3 houses (ours, grandmas, and a rental) all on generators to keep the sump pumps going and the freezers and fridges somewhat cold. I just want nice weather to ride my atv and be able to go outside without drowning.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

We'll the skies have let loose again... We are under water! This batch of storms have brought with them tornadoes approx 4 tornado warnings issued in the past 1 hour. The rain started here today around 2pm and has already given us another 2 inches of rain. :crying: :crying:

I think i am going to start lining up 5 gallon buckets in the driveway and shipping the water to those of you that need it.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

thought id bump this to the top tonight, theres a bunch popping up as we speak, or as I speak I guess! I see the radar at the top is current and theres alot coming to life tonight. There calling for severe storms here tonight as well, looks like parts of NE are getting blasted!


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the bump...........

I sort of forgot about this thread since it has been pretty dry here as of late. We could use some moisture.

Everyone stay safe. :waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

As long as it doesn't rain tomarrow, I'm going to oshkosh for the fly-in and we are hoping to fly in if the weather is nice, driving isn't as much fun. It can rain on wednesday though,lol.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

mark 13? are u a private pilot?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;565109 said:


> mark 13? are u a private pilot?


Nope, some friends (in my summer pictures thread its thier bobcat and honda 250x's) have a cessna 210 and a rotorway executive 162 (I think thats the model) helicopter.

No pic's of the plane, just picture a white,yellow and some brown on a small 6 person aircraft.

Here is the cool toy.








I'm in the green hoodie and jeans and that's our backyard

They also have a few very nice cars, an awesome vacation home on a private island with a zipline to another island, boats, jet skis, hover craft,snowmobiles,and more toys I forgot. I'm very lucky to be good friends with the whole family


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

iv flown a 210 , nice plane, (private) does it have the glass **** pit , g 1000?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;565118 said:


> iv flown a 210 , nice plane, (private) does it have the glass **** pit , g 1000?


idk I don't know much about planes. I havn't been in it in a few years. I'm more into the helicopter and the other toys. But they won't let me drive the porsche for some reason,lol.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

after seening the pics of u on the 4 wheeler, i cant say i dont blame them.....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;565123 said:


> after seening the pics of u on the 4 wheeler, i cant say i dont blame them.....


I think the governor is set at 185 on it. But I'd be to afraid to push it to more then 75 or 80. I'm on the verge of being out of control on the atv but in a vehicle I'm a wuss. I've never been to a track but I have a feeling I'd quite being a wuss knowing it was a safe place to race/run hard. They won't let me ride it but they let thier daughters 16y/o bf drive it a bit, must be a big change from his light blue neon.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well you know, maybe the Bf , will mary into the family and that will be his car someday...

Mary RICH was my plan after i figured out i couldnt win the lotto... well the so far thats not going well, so i guess plan C is to pray for alot of snow


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

elite1msmith;565127 said:


> well you know, maybe the Bf , will mary into the family and that will be his car someday...
> 
> Mary RICH was my plan after i figured out i couldnt win the lotto... well the so far thats not going well, so i guess plan C is to pray for alot of snow


I was with her for 2 years up until last fall so I was doing pretty good until then.  It's the mom's car, I've ridden in it twice and got the crap scared out of me both times. I can launch a sled or atv hard and think nothing of it, but something about the car just scares the crap out of me when she pulls out on the road and gets on it and you get stuffed back into the seat.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im just learning the wheelie thing on my bike now, ... i wen t down a yr and half ago, doing , brought it up, scrapped the tail, came down to hard, bend the rim,. couldnt hang out... broke my ankle.... being stuben that i am,... and not want our friends with dounuts.... i got up , and pushed my bike into a close parkign lot, sat down and called my roomate... 4 weeks of not being able to walk , so then i decided to go to a doc...broken ankle.... doc says 7 k, and he would screw it together... i said "*****" doc, every thing is lined up, i got stainess self tappers in the truck, and a 18 v dewalt.... i never had the surgy. and walk just fine...


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

toby4492;557601 said:


> Check out this radar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope the rain that is on the current radar gets here. Things are browing pretting good here. Lawn cutting is coming to an end rather quickly for me right now.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same here....we are getting done with are 3 day lawn route...in 2 days...some lawns i have not cut in 2 weeks!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I have 4 routes and I might be only doing 2 of them this week myself.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;565237 said:


> Same here....we are getting done with are 3 day lawn route...in 2 days...some lawns i have not cut in 2 weeks!


I'ts been almost 2 weeks since needing to cut my lawn here also. Neighbors that have are quite brown in the last 2 days.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;565241 said:


> I'ts been almost 2 weeks since needing to cut my lawn here also. Neighbors that have are quite brown in the last 2 days.


Agree toby.....everything is browning up! The only good thing is when i went to the gas station last week...i had gas left in the mowers and gas can!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Young Pup;565240 said:


> I have 4 routes and I might be only doing 2 of them this week myself.


I hope things get better for us!ussmileyflag


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

tls22;565245 said:


> I hope things get better for us!ussmileyflag


Can't compalin to much though. Been a good year so far. Unlike last season it was a very bad season. This break will allow my batteries to recharge for the dreaded leaf season that is not to far off now. lol I cannot believe we are almost to August 1st.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Young Pup;565247 said:


> Can't compalin to much though. Been a good year so far. Unlike last season it was a very bad season. This break will allow my batteries to recharge for the dreaded leaf season that is not to far off now. lol I cannot believe we are almost to August 1st.


Yeah i have alot of jobs still coming in...so i have one more extra day a week to get them done! Yeah i was thinking about that today...2 more months until leaf letter goes out and 3 more until we start singing with the blowers! Then we all kno what we get ready for in december!payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

tls22;565252 said:


> Yeah i have alot of jobs still coming in...so i have one more extra day a week to get them done! Yeah i was thinking about that today...2 more months until leaf letter goes out and 3 more until we start singing with the blowers! Then we all kno what we get ready for in december!payup


I am dreading the thought of having a blower hanging off my back for most of the day. But I do have a wheeled blower too so that helps greatly. Hopeflully we can sit in our trucks from Dec through March and stay warm and make the green doing the white.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Young Pup;565255 said:


> I am dreading the thought of having a blower hanging off my back for most of the day. But I do have a wheeled blower too so that helps greatly. Hopeflully we can sit in our trucks from Dec through March and stay warm and make the green doing the white.


Amen to that.....i just pick up this bad boy a month ago! This blower is awsome!










im ready for those fall colors!payup


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a billy goat as well. 9hp on it and it about knocks me on my kister if I walk in front of it. lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Young Pup;565259 said:


> I have a billy goat as well. 9hp on it and it about knocks me on my kister if I walk in front of it. lol


LOL....yeah mine does the same! It one blew off my winter hat and eye glasses!:angry:

How did you make out with ur blizzard in march?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm back from Oshkosh, it can rain now.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

cuttigng every week here, green grass


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

tls22;565257 said:


> Amen to that.....i just pick up this bad boy a month ago! This blower is awsome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the 5hp ... u will LOVE the moveable spout... if u have ever used one that doesnt have it... true u do loss alittle wind power, but gain so much more control,


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

elite1msmith;565313 said:


> i have the 5hp ... u will LOVE the moveable spout... if u have ever used one that doesnt have it... true u do loss alittle wind power, but gain so much more control,


yeah i cant wait.....no leaf is going to be to big or wet! How does it clean the whirly birds?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

tls22;565264 said:


> LOL....yeah mine does the same! It one blew off my winter hat and eye glasses!:angry:
> 
> How did you make out with ur blizzard in march?


That storm in March was pretty fun. Everything went well and only had a minor issue with a pump and a c coil. Borrowed a pump until I could get the coil replaced.

Back to the original topic, that rain did not make it here and it looks like we are going to get less than a quarter of an inch.That radar looked so promising too. Oh well, I will take this break to try and find some salt for the upcoming season.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Great, i really cant say enough about how happy i was to make the switch

the fact that i could blow, then release the trigger and walk by a flower bed with out disturbbing them... followed by blowing hard dirrectly to the ground to move sticks... i will be buying a few more of those


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Young Pup;565429 said:


> That storm in March was pretty fun. Everything went well and only had a minor issue with a pump and a c coil. Borrowed a pump until I could get the coil replaced.
> 
> Back to the original topic, that rain did not make it here and it looks like we are going to get less than a quarter of an inch.That radar looked so promising too. Oh well, I will take this break to try and find some salt for the upcoming season.


That storm must have been fun to plow in........yeah the rain die out here also!:crying:


elite1msmith;565511 said:


> Great, i really cant say enough about how happy i was to make the switch
> 
> the fact that i could blow, then release the trigger and walk by a flower bed with out disturbbing them... followed by blowing hard dirrectly to the ground to move sticks... i will be buying a few more of those


Yeah I cant wait to use it.....and my plow this winter!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Forget the thunderstorms, the weather has been great here! Upper 70's and lows in the 50's! Fall is coming!:bluebounc


----------

